# Baseball In Heaven



## Dove (Nov 17, 2005)

*Baseball in Heaven*

Two buddies, Bob and Earl, were two of the biggest baseball fans in America. Their entire adult lives, Bob and Earl discussed baseball history in the winter, and they poured over every box score during the season. They went to 60 games a year. They even agreed that whoever died first would try to come back and tell the other if there was baseball in heaven.

One summer night, Bob passed away in his sleep after watching the Yankee victory earlier in the evening. He died happy.

A few nights later, his buddy Earl awoke to the sound of Bob's voice from beyond. 

"Bob is that you?" Earl asked. 

"Of course it me," Bob replied. 

"This is unbelievable!" Earl exclaimed. "So tell me, is there baseball in heaven?"

"Well I have some good news and some bad news for you. Which do you want to hear first?"

"Tell me the good news first."

"Well, the good news is that yes, there is baseball in heaven, Earl."

"Oh, that is wonderful! So what could possibly be the bad news?"

"You're pitching tomorrow night."


----------



## Maidrite (Nov 17, 2005)

I LOVE THE CUBS, I LOVE THIS STORY, When ITs MY Turn Put ME iN COach ! 
Of Course Thats Years away !


----------



## urmaniac13 (Nov 17, 2005)

If you get to be a "Roger Clemens" in heaven, that doesn't sound like too bad of a bad news!! (Unless you get there by getting beaned by Roger... that doesn't sound like a pretty news, either )


----------

